# Chainsaw carving?



## carvinmark (Apr 13, 2006)

I wonder how many people who cut for a living,have always wanted to try it?Check out www.chainsawsculptors.com . It's a blast and it is right up your alley.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a customer who just picked it up and she is pretty good for just learning.

She tried some ash and had terrible results as one would expect. I gave her some Hemlock and she seemed to like that. Any suggestions on the best species suitable for carving?


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 13, 2006)

Newfie said:


> I have a customer who just picked it up and she is pretty good for just learning.
> 
> She tried some ash and had terrible results as one would expect. I gave her some Hemlock and she seemed to like that. Any suggestions on the best species suitable for carving?


Most people here prefer white pine or cedar,I did a yard carving a few years back that was red oak and I liked it,just stinks.We have been hearing more and more about women getting involved-glad they are!


----------



## rubberducky (Apr 13, 2006)

It would take a while to learn.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Rubberducky,check out www.chainsawsculptors.com and you CAN learn to carve with your saw.There is a step by step section that will help you!!Try it,you'll like it.Have fun and turn some junk wood into something special


----------



## Newfie (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mark. I recommended white pine as well but she wanted to try the hemlock first. Who was I to say otherwise, she knows more about it than me.


----------



## Full Skip (Apr 13, 2006)

I need that step by step section. My first attempt at a bear carving looked like a tail-less rat with mange that was beaten with a shovel.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 13, 2006)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mike G (Apr 14, 2006)

I am in awe of the skill that chainsaw carvers have!:jawdrop: Sometimes i have trouble bucking a log straight!:greenchainsaw: (hey, that saw looks like my PM 610)


----------

